# New 2014 298Re Question



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

After picking up my 298re on Saturday I noticed a nozzle, on the outside bottom, under the bedroom, where the water pump is. What would this be for?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Do you happen to have a picture? Could it be the fresh water tank drain?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

That's probably your fresh water tank drain hose. You'll also have two (hot and cold) water low point drain hoses underneath your camper. The low point drain hoses will have caps you unscrew to drain the water lines.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is it under the trailer or on the side of the trailer?

Under would be the low point drain...used to drain before you winterize.

On the side of the trailer would be the Black tank flush connection (female hose connection)


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is it under the trailer or on the side of the trailer?
> 
> Under would be the low point drain...used to drain before you winterize.
> 
> On the side of the trailer would be the Black tank flush connection (female hose connection)


This one is under. I saw my hot and cold low point drains, but wasn't sure what this one was, as I had nothing similar on my last trailer. Fresh water drain makes sense. I was hoping it was an external port to make it easier to winterize, but no such luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shooter.Mcgavin said:


> .... I saw my hot and cold low point drains, but wasn't sure what this one was, as I had nothing similar on my last trailer. Fresh water drain makes sense. I was hoping it was an external port to make it easier to winterize, but no such luck.


Wait...are you saying there are 3? You should have one capped line for the hot water line and one for cold. Can you post an image of this 3rd line you see?


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .... I saw my hot and cold low point drains, but wasn't sure what this one was, as I had nothing similar on my last trailer. Fresh water drain makes sense. I was hoping it was an external port to make it easier to winterize, but no such luck.


Wait...are you saying there are 3? You should have one capped line for the hot water line and one for cold. Can you post an image of this 3rd line you see?
[/quote]

Yes I have my hot, and cold drains ( located conveniently behind the wheels).


And then this white nozzle with valve, about 15ft from those.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The red and blue are hot and cold low point drains for plumbing. The white one is the fresh water tank drain. These look just like mine, except for being conveniently behind the wheels...


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Jewellfamily said:


> The red and blue are hot and cold low point drains for plumbing. The white one is the fresh water tank drain. These look just like mine, except for being conveniently behind the wheels...


Great, thanks for the help!


----------

